# Tuxedo card account



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi just wondered if anyone else had one of these? 
Its an account with a pre pay credit card thingy-ma-jig. Just wondering if anyone has any good or bad things to say about them as tried to access my balance through an ATM and apparently the card isnt verified with the machine!! tried to find a contact number/email but you have to send a "ticket" what ever that is! rushed home between calls to check it all on the pc but none the wiser!
It does say to have benefits paid in I need to send tuxedo (its a sister thing to Barclays I think) my benefit details, would that include tax credits and child benefit?? or is it just job seekers? Info on the website is very bitty.

Just a bit worried as having all my wages and tax credits paid into it!! and not long had the account  

Cheers 

Corrina xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

possibly because its a mastercard and not a visa. Visa is used at pretty much all cash machines whereas mastercard is only accepted at some. Found this out recently when trying to use my credit card at a machine

can't help with the paying in thing though - sorry


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahhhh didnt realise that about mastercard, cheers for that. Wish they would put this info into the so called information booklet! 
I will scoure the town for a compatible ATM asap!!

Corrina xx


----------

